# Verizon Galaxy S3 Stuck in roaming mode. No 4g LTE



## Bxrider117 (Jul 15, 2011)

I purchased a S3 off ebay and I have had a hard time getting it to work on the Verizon network. I took my sim card out of my Galaxy Nexus and all I got was 3g service and I live in NYC. So I replaced the sim card yesterday and it worked for a moment until I flashed a different rom. I went from Eclipse 2.1 to Jelly Bean 4 and I could not get a data connection any more. I took that sim out of that phone and put it in my Gnexus and it was stuck on 3G. I spoke with VZ tech, the guy was helpful, the rep said that there is probably a custom rom and that I should send the phone to Samsung and have a stock rom put back on the phone. Of course I knew this so I flashed back to ICS rom VRLG1 through Odin as well as modem and still no data. Just stuck in roaming.

I am open to any suggestions. I am trying to get me cash back thru paypal now.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you have an IMEI listed in Settings - About Phone? Is it all zeros? Don't post the IMEI here, just a yes or no.

It sounds like you don't have an IMEI.


----------



## Bxrider117 (Jul 15, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Do you have an IMEI listed in Settings - About Phone? Is it all zeros? Don't post the IMEI here, just a yes or no.
> 
> It sounds like you don't have an IMEI.


You are right it is just a zero. What should I do?


----------



## Bxrider117 (Jul 15, 2011)

The phone does not list my phone number or anything like on my GNex.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Bxrider117 said:


> The phone does not list my phone number or anything like on my GNex.


Follow the pinned IMEI thread, post 2. It'll get you back to where you need to be.

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw with 4.2 gapps


----------



## Bxrider117 (Jul 15, 2011)

So I was able to reprogram my IMEI # for my S3 and now I can not get the google lay store to work. I keep getting a server error. I dialed a set of numbers the did a hard reset on my phone and that got me the 4g service agian and not I can not load any of my apps. Anyone have any advice.


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

Bxrider try to flash a different rom or if you flashed a AOSP/CM10 or w.e rom other then TouchWiz I know for sure on CM/AOKP you have to flash google apps , try that!


----------

